# Profession Libéral - video editor



## jwg75

Hi all,

I am interested in pursuing the profession libéral visa but I can't find tons of information about it online. I am American and I work in video editing/production. Would I be a candidate for this visa if I aim to set up a business as an editor/videographer? I am desperate to move back to France after having spent a year there as an English teacher. I know it's not an easy process at all but I am open to different routes. 

Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges

I'm no expert on this, but I think in France a "profession liberale" is generally what would be considered a "licensed" profession in the US. There is also a category for "profession liberale non-reglementé" but just be aware that there are restrictions on that and that as a profession liberale you're not considered to be a "business".

Take a look at a couple of sites here:
https://www.sinstaller-en-professio...tier/liste-complete-des-professions-liberales
https://www.creerentreprise.fr/professions-liberales-non-reglementees-definition/

Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Masha123

Bevdeforges said:


> I'm no expert on this, but I think in France a "profession liberale" is generally what would be considered a "licensed" profession in the US. There is also a category for "profession liberale non-reglementé" but just be aware that there are restrictions on that and that as a profession liberale you're not considered to be a "business".
> 
> Take a look at a couple of sites here:
> Liste complète des professions libérales | S'installer en Profession Libérale : Aide à la Création, Guides, Statistiques, Revenus... - UNASA
> Professions libérales non réglementées : définition
> 
> Cheers,
> Bev


----------



## Masha123

Bevdeforges said:


> I'm no expert on this, but I think in France a "profession liberale" is generally what would be considered a "licensed" profession in the US. There is also a category for "profession liberale non-reglementé" but just be aware that there are restrictions on that and that as a profession liberale you're not considered to be a "business".
> 
> Take a look at a couple of sites here:
> Liste complète des professions libérales | S'installer en Profession Libérale : Aide à la Création, Guides, Statistiques, Revenus... - UNASA
> Professions libérales non réglementées : définition
> 
> Cheers,
> Bev


Hello , for your visa application you should also present a business plan , does anyone know how many pages the business plan should be ?


----------



## Masha123

jwg75 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am interested in pursuing the profession libéral visa but I can't find tons of information about it online. I am American and I work in video editing/production. Would I be a candidate for this visa if I aim to set up a business as an editor/videographer? I am desperate to move back to France after having spent a year there as an English teacher. I know it's not an easy process at all but I am open to different routes.
> 
> Thanks!


Hello , did you got your visa ?


----------

